# Max dose of dulcolax? (Bisocodyl)



## Happykaz (Aug 21, 2013)

Packet says two tabs (10mg) but that had done nothing!

Should I increase?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

are these the dulcolax pills? the instructions on the boxes here in the usa say adults: 1 to 3 tablets in a single daily dose. each tablet is 5 mg. i take 3 or occasionally--not often-- even 4 tablets but that is with my two gastro docs' and surgeon's approval. it's always a good idea to check with your doctor first. and i especially would not go over the max of 3 tablets without a doc's approval. (i'm a tough case--lol)

good luck!


----------



## Happykaz (Aug 21, 2013)

Thats the ones. Says 1-2 tabs on the box here, but like a say. Not even a twinge!

I will try three but leave it at that. My thinking is it cant be THAT bad. There are people out there who abuse tabs like these and take handfuls at a time. I'm never gonna be that bad thank goodness


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, you're right-----good luck! hope it helps.









i've found that taking a stimulant laxative (dulcolax) along with an osmotic laxative --i take milk of magnesia --or miralax (movicol) works better for me than taking either one alone....the osmotic softens it up and the stimulant pushes it out.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I typically take 3 Dulcolax tablets. I find that two may not work for me at all, or may not work in a reasonable amount of time. On occasion and on advice of a physician, I have taken four. If you take 3 (or even 4), be prepared for the possibility of significant abdominal cramping.


----------

